# 0.5 second blackouts



## Magneto (Sep 18, 2004)

Does anyone get this? I have noticed this to happen since I "got" DP/DR.

This namely happens when I am sitting at the computer. Literally, for just a split second, it is as if you have closed your eyes or the lights have been turned off, and you get a small rush to the head. It happens almost so fast that you don't even notice it. When it first started happening to me, I would look up at the lights as if they had flickered. This doesn't happen often, only once every few days I would say. There are no after effects either, from what I can tell.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Anxiety can cause all sorts of bizzare symptoms. Adrenaline release can make you feel crazy and also gives you all sorts of bizzare symptoms. hyperventilation throws the whole body into imbalance.

Joe


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

could i suggest that you get tested for a minor form of epilepsy called "petit mal" or something like that as the symptoms sound very similar and refresh rates on screens can trigger epilepsy type symptoms - small seizures during which conciousness is apparently lost for a split second

rob


----------

